# warm water discharges on the ohio river



## mason08 (Oct 16, 2010)

Does anybody have any bait tips..or any advice on fishing warm water discharges?Im going this weekend with my brothers and dad.Would really apreciate any advice.Lookin to catch some strippers and would really like to catch some saugers.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I read a good article recently about fishing several of the Ohio River dams that have hot water spillways, I'll try and find it. They were casting night crawlers & shad as far out as they could into the water chutes. I think there were using 9' surf rods lol.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Your biggest problem is the river water temps are still around 60-62 degrees. therefore the fish have no reason yet to go to the warm water discharges, your best bet right now would be to head to one of the dams and fish jigs and minnows in the tailwaters. Wait until after Jan 1st and the discharges should be "heating" up by then. 

Salmonid


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

mason08 said:


> Lookin to catch some strippers.


Me too......oh you're talking bout stripers....lol


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

LMRsmallmouth said:


> Me too......oh you're talking bout stripers....lol


You made me nearly lose my supper on that one! Started laughing 5 minutes ago and can't stop!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Good bait for strippers is dollar bills, the bigger the denomination, the better the bite.... I know that for a fact, I have also heard that "snort" works well but never tried that bait...LOL

Getting back to the point, the WW discharges can be good in the winter months when shad, which tend to get highly stressed and some fish die off around 40-45 degrees, so about that time, the bait starts to stack up around these warmer water places and as we all know, where the bait stacks up, it isnt long before the white bass, skippies, stripers and cats show up for the dinner bell. 
Salmonid


----------



## mason08 (Oct 16, 2010)

I seen on the google map , what looks like a power plant on the gmr at the miamisberg dam. Does anybody know if it has a warm water discharge?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

all the GMR powerplants are not warm water, except one that is about 200 yards up from the mouth of the Ohio and only sometimes is that one warm water, other times its the same or even colder in the winter. ( measuring with boat transducer) 

Not to say that good fishing can not be found anywhere there is a pipe, fresh water coming into the river, I always fish those areas year round. 

Salmonid


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

mason08 said:


> I seen on the google map , what looks like a power plant on the gmr at the miamisberg dam. Does anybody know if it has a warm water discharge?


there's a warm water discharge upriver from the miamisberg dam but it's on the other side of the river and as far as i know its on a restricted site and is not accessible. you can see the steam roll off the water in the winter, even now actually.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Monsterkat, what you are seeing isnt steam, its actualy a spray bar that sprays normal temperature water straight down onto the surface making a barrier so floating junk doesnt get sucked into the intake, I had thought that was a wwd for years until I checked it out with the boat a few years back. BTW, never caught anything near there either??? It looks good though. 

Salmonid


----------

